# Does not pass smog



## m96003 (Feb 23, 2005)

Ok here is my issue I have had my truck for 4 years and it has passed smog before but now it refuses to pass. I am wondering if it is due to the K&N air filter I put in but I had it diagnosed at a very reputable shop and they told me what the part was that needed to be replaced and I got that and replaced it which fixed a knock that occurred when i revved the engine in 2nd gear but when I took it in this past Thursday it still refused to pass smog although it passes on everything except the functionality part of the EGR.

It is a federal model and I do live in california and they were running the federal test so I have an appointment with the same shop that diagnosed it the first time and they think that it could be a plugged vacuum line but I want someone elses opinion.


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

did u read the codes??


----------



## m96003 (Feb 23, 2005)

*Got it figured out*

Well it has taken me a while to respond but I finally got my truck to pass smog. It seems that I had a couple things that were bad or plugged. One was some pressure transducer that was bad and after that improved it but still wouldn't pass they dove a little deeper and found one of the hoses was plugged and after cleaning that out it passed. So all is well for the next two years.


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

on the road again..

nice...


----------



## edmonton (Sep 4, 2009)

*maybe an additive would do the trick*

I've read a lot of the additives can help in sufficient quantity... what about this site my friend used to pass... he picked something up at a hardware store that greatly reduced his emissions... Smog Emissions Test He swears it made a big difference. I'm not sure what he was using but I'll check and get back to the board. He failed it the first time badly. Said it cost $20 for the stuff and it smogged cleaner than his new 350.


----------



## minitrkingking (May 10, 2009)

Glad I don't have to deal with this in FLA


----------



## LONGBALL123 (Dec 27, 2009)

edmonton said:


> I've read a lot of the additives can help in sufficient quantity... what about this site my friend used to pass... he picked something up at a hardware store that greatly reduced his emissions... Smog Emissions Test He swears it made a big difference. I'm not sure what he was using but I'll check and get back to the board. He failed it the first time badly. Said it cost $20 for the stuff and it smogged cleaner than his new 350.



any word on the smog product?


----------



## mouse53 (Mar 7, 2011)

I see you are in my neck of the woods m96003 that is where I live also. Have a 91 HB. Did you ever find out what the product was that helped with the smog test? If you don't mind, which shop did your smog I've lived here over 35 years and am interested in a good shop local. Just be glad we are not Sacramento south where you have to do test only which is on a dyno.

If you see a little black 91 with lumber rack and toolboxes its most likely me.


----------

